

FunnyJunk's lawyer isn't afraid of the Oatmeal - reiichiroh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/2012/06/15/funnyjunk-lawyer-charles-carreon-isnt-afraid-of-the-oatmeal/
Charles Carreon seems to be less of an "Internet lawyer" and more of an relic, parading out his outdated work on the sex.com case. He seems to have succeeded in impressing the non-technical masses but has no actual expertise with regards to how the Internet works nowadays.
======
unimpressive
> but he’s certain he can find some legal recourse for what’s going on right
> now – “California code is just so long, but there’s something in there about
> this,” he says.

Hypothesis: If I dig long enough I'll reach china.

He's forgetting a few layers of the earth; at least.

------
petrilli
I really like the "I'm sure I can find SOMETHING to throw at him". Also, isn't
he basically engaging in slander by accusing Matthew of orchestrating these
attacks? Everything I've seen the only thing he orchestrated was charity.

------
timwoj
> I’ve got the energy, and I’ve got the time.

I'm reading this as "I've lost all of my other clients because I'm clearly not
very bright, so I have plenty of time to focus on this fight that I can't
possibly win."

------
MoOmer
Ok, I thought the story was silly at first - but come on. Let the story die.

------
jack-r-abbit
> _he didn’t seem the least bit fazed by all the negative attention he’s been
> getting throughout the internets_

What is he gonna say? "OMG I'm crapping in my pants over this" Of course he's
gonna say he isn't fazed. Lawyers need to have a good poker face or they stand
to lose what ever ground they may think they have.

------
earl

       In his 20 years as a lawyer, he says, he’s written hundreds
       of letters like the one he sent Inman, but the response to
       this one was unique.
    

Yeah, I hate it when there's pushback to extortion too. But watch yourself,
internets: Charles Carreon doesn't afraid of anything

